

Using the restroom is not a crime - sp332
https://www.allout.org/en/actions/arizona

======
niggler
"If the bill passes with his amendment, police could stop any woman trying to
use a women's restroom. She'd have to show proof that she's a woman, and _if
she doesn't have ID_ or the gender on her ID doesn't match her gender identity
because she's trans"

Wouldn't this require people to carry around ID at all times?

~~~
dubfan
You pretty much need to anyway. Ever been stopped by the police when you don't
have ID on you? It can be an ordeal, especially if you aren't white.

~~~
sp332
Arizona doesn't officially require you to carry an ID at all times, but they
now have a de-facto law requiring ID to enter a public place.

------
sp332
Wait a second, I just read the text of the change:
[http://www.azleg.gov/legtext/51leg/1r/proposed/h.1432-se-
kav...](http://www.azleg.gov/legtext/51leg/1r/proposed/h.1432-se-
kavanagh.doc.htm)

It says _and the person is not legally classified on the person's birth
certificate as a member of that sex._ So you don't have to carry an ID on you,
right? This petition might be bogus... On the other hand, it seems odd that
you'd be stuck using the restroom according to the gender you were identified
as at birth, instead of your current one.

Also, what would genderless people do?

